# Spare Parts?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Guns, like automobiles, folks, refrigerators, washing machines and vacuum cleaners, break down on occassion. I've found it practical to keep a few apare parts on hand, ejector housing screws, transfer bars, side plate screws, etc. How many of you do the same thing? And, if you do, which parts?

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Sure, doesn't everyone?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a few 1911 parts despite no longer having a 1911. But for my current guns - all polymer 9mms, no, I really don't. I have an extra rear site for my Walther, and the parts the gun comes with (replacable front sites and grip inserts), but that's about it. If something broke, I wouldn't be able to fix it anyway.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I don't keep any spare parts. I work on computers but don't keep spare parts. As fast as delivery service is, I've found it best for me to order what I need instead of trying to stock it. I always have a backup Gun or Computer if one goes down. Works best for me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I keep all gun & reloading parts, new & used. Never know when the garage floor might eat one that you need.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The spare part I have for my Glock 26 is a Glock 17!

My Glocks are box-stock internally (only changes are night sights and CT lasergrips), so I am not particularly worried about them breaking.

I do keep spare parts for my M4. If I still carried a 1911, or if I shot revolvers, I would be sure to keep some spare parts handy since the older designs with more small parts aren't generally as rugged as the Glocks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*1911 parts*

As a bullseye shooter, I have inadvertantly procurred several spare parts. Every 1911 shooter must have spare springs. Not to mention barrels, bushings, and that amazing dissapearing spring plug.:smt071


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess being pretty new or just having some good pistols, I have yet to have anything break. So I haven't found the need to carry spare parts yet.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I carry extra recoil, magazine, trigger, striker and extractor springs for my Glocks along with some extra pins. Glockmeister sells a field emergency kit that I keep in my range bag when I am competing. If something does go wrong with my Glock 34 or 35, there is a fairly decent chance I can fix it in time to complete my shooting. If something more serious goes wrong, I probably need to take the gun to a smith, anyway.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I keep spare guns around.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

After almost forty years of shooting and tinkering with the 1911 type guns it is only reasonable to say that there might be enough parts to build a gun,minus the frame of coarse..
Tell the wife that I have a pilot's license,pile it here and there because you never know when or what you might need..


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I shoot a lot and its worth keeping a few spare parts fro the Kimber and other 1911 around . I keep mostly springs, and mag parts .

Doc


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

The parts I keep on hand depends on the make/model gun and how much it's used. Generally speaking however, for semi's used regularly I'll keep spare springs, at least 4 magazines, extractors, firing pins and a spare barrel. I may also have other parts if the gun has something unique that is easily lost, like the assembly pins on my P-3AT or SKYY CPX-1.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

P97 said:


> I don't keep any spare parts. I work on computers but don't keep spare parts. As fast as delivery service is, I've found it best for me to order what I need instead of trying to stock it. I always have a backup Gun or Computer if one goes down. Works best for me.


I also work on computers for a living, have several spares and more than one gun so I'm good, too.


----------



## redfox (Jan 12, 2007)

I keep any spare part I come come in contact with. May never need it but I will have it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have a box of all kinds 

:smt023


----------



## glocker21 (Jan 14, 2007)

*1 is none 2 is one*



Bob Wright said:


> Guns, like automobiles, folks, refrigerators, washing machines and vacuum cleaners, break down on occassion. I've found it practical to keep a few apare parts on hand, ejector housing screws, transfer bars, side plate screws, etc. How many of you do the same thing? And, if you do, which parts?
> 
> Bob Wright


I totally agree! 1 is none 2 is one...that mentality has saved me lots of heartache over the years.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Well...if it is something that is hard to find parts for,I'll pick up the spare parts if I run across them.Unless it is so rare that you will never shoot it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got all kinds of parts ..mostly for 1911's. I have a special; tool box just for things like that. I work on computers a little and I always kept parts for stuff like that. Just made sense to do the same with gun parts. I even carry a few tings in my shooter bag in case of a range problem


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Springs (all of them for each gun; they DO wear out), pins/screws or other easily-lost-during-disassembly parts, spare magazines (not just extras in or out of "rotation"; I'm talking about having a few still new-in-wrapper), grips for wood- or thin-plastic-gripped handguns, firing pins/strikers, and other parts subject to high levels of wear-and-tear like extractors/ejectors.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Many parts cost very little so when ordering a required part I always order a few springs, pins etc which are most likely to fail or be lost when performing thorough cleaning. Shipping cost is normaly greater than parts cost.

Pins and springs have a nasty way of jumping to never never land even when care is taken.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I keep spare parts---a bunch of them, for everything. I can also installl them.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

aside from springs if i get a new part to swap out an old one for cosmetic reasons, I sell the used one on ebay.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> aside from springs if i get a new part to swap out an old one for cosmetic reasons, I sell the used one on ebay.


if you use words like "original" or "vintage" or "rare" or "pre-ban" you can get more and even sell them worn out, obsolete or defective parts too.

:smt083


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ben might keep parts for my gun, but if he does, I don't know...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I keep enough parts to completely rebuild my 2 1911s if need be....the others not so much.
I would like to get the parts to do that to my .44 SBH if I could, just havent got around to it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Things have changed since 2006 when this thread first started.

I now have nine Beretta 92s. Have a LOT of extra springs and parks and what not for the guns. Nice to have things should an emergency arise


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely! I love mechanical things, I have a fetish for machined parts! I enjoy working on guns and engines, and have to know how to completely dis-assemble every firearm that I own, I detest having to rely on other people if something goes wrong, along with that the proper tools for dis-assembly re-assembly are a must. I've always done all of my own mechanical work, since I had a powerboat when I was twelve, and have restored 4 antique cars. I gotta know how things "tick". So I guess having extra parts comes with the territory.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you ready? I've got one of everything, except a spare frame and extra firing pin, for each of the 3 Glock pistols that I own. (I, also, did the same thing on the old Colt 1911's that I used to run.) I, sort of, do the same thing on my, 'evil black rifles', too; :mrgreen: only, here, I simply keep an entire extra rifle on hand.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I keep alotta spare parts for every gun I own. Try finding parts for an 08/15 Maxim! And.....I have some pieces I have no clue what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Blackhawkman said:


> (snip)
> 
> And.....I have some pieces I have no clue what it is.


Start a thread with photos of the mystery parts, and let us tell you (or guess) what they are and what they fit!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> How many of you do the same thing? And, if you do, which parts?


My collection includes many vintage guns from the good ol' days of Spanish auto-pistols. So yea, I keep parts: recoil springs, magazines and magazine parts/springs, safety detents and detent springs, grips if they are the cheesy plastic-kind. and almost any part that I have replaced, I keep the old one just-in-case.


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

P97 said:


> I don't keep any spare parts. I work on computers but don't keep spare parts. As fast as delivery service is, I've found it best for me to order what I need instead of trying to stock it. I always have a backup Gun or Computer if one goes down. Works best for me.


THIS. Not to mention you wind up with a tinker's box full of parts, anyway. 
While I stock some screws and fasteners, In feel it's simply easier to order stuff 
when the need arises, rather than search additional clutter, for something you
"stocked up on", months ago.


----------

